# hey how does cambodian/khmer kickboxing compare to muay thai?



## mad_boxer (Dec 20, 2005)

I have read the two are quite similar and my mum said i may not be able to do muay thai because "it doesnt suit my personality" (I sometimes get quite violent).
 lol i had always thought boxing/ muay thai was a good way to vent my aggression.
But anyway i really had my heart set on muay thai but if i cant do that i want the closest thing possible would that be cambodian/khmer style kickboxing?
also anyone that is familiar with the techniques of khmer how do they differ from thai boxing? do they still emphasize as much fighting in the clinch and teach the thai round kick?(the things i wanted to learn most from muay thai)

any input appreciated, thanks


----------



## arnisador (Dec 21, 2005)

My understanding is that Cambodian and Thai kickboxing are virtually indistinguishable. The Cambodians claim they originated the art. The boxing aspect of (Burmese) Bando is also pretty similar.


----------



## AdrenalineJunky (Dec 21, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> My understanding is that Cambodian and Thai kickboxing are virtually indistinguishable. The Cambodians claim they originated the art. The boxing aspect of (Burmese) Bando is also pretty similar.


 
Muay Thai has various styles that are influenced by the various countries that surround Thailand. Muay Thai, Lethwei, and Khmer are all pretty similar.


----------



## brokenbonz (Dec 21, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> My understanding is that Cambodian and Thai kickboxing are virtually indistinguishable. The Cambodians claim they originated the art. The boxing aspect of (Burmese) Bando is also pretty similar.


 

how about muay lailao of laos? i herd their kicking are kinda wushu-like..


----------



## blackdiamondcobra (Dec 21, 2005)

Muay lai lao kicks like the thais, burmese and cambodians, there are other systems though who do more fluid open kicks.


----------

